# Extending a NARD into a new calendar year



## DB74 (15 Dec 2011)

OK, another quick ARD question

Is it possible to extend a company's ARD into a new calendar year using a B73 (eg from November 2011 into say February 2012)

Does the filing of the B1 with the B73 satisfy the ARD filing requirements for the 2011 calendar year?

As far as I can see it IS possible but I'm too scared to try it without getting confirmation first. I have nightmares about going to file the return next February and getting a message saying that it is 3 months late and the company has to be audited now!

PS - I know that it WAS possible to file a set of 2011 accounts with the Nov-2011 return and then file another B1 in Feb-2012 with the same set of accounts but this loophole is being closed by the CRO with effect from 01-Jan-2012


----------



## RonanC (15 Dec 2011)

DB74 said:


> OK, another quick ARD question
> 
> Is it possible to extend a company's ARD into a new calendar year using a B73 (eg from November 2011 into say February 2012)
> 
> ...


 
You have two specific questions here really.

*1. ARD -* You can extend an annual return date out by no more than 6 months from the existing NARD using a B1 & B73. You must keep in mind that the date you make your annual return up to (or ARD) cannot be any more than 9 months from the date of your financial year end. The extension of an ARD is not restricted by a calendar year. 

*2. Filing of same set of financial statements with two seperate annual returns in two different calendar years -* From the 1st of January 2012, the CRO is refusing to accept *amalgamated* financial statements being filed with more than one annual return. They did allow this for several years, in the case of companies wanting to bring themselves up to date, or companies would were being reinstated onto the register following strike off. The CRO have amended the notice on their website to highlight that it is amalgamated accounts they are going to refuse


----------



## DB74 (15 Dec 2011)

Right thanks Ronan

So it IS possible to file an ARD in one particular year which has NO accounts attached at all

eg

ARD in 2010 is say 30-Nov-2010 and you attach accounts 30-Apr-2010

ARD in 2011 is extended to 31-Jan-2012 with a B73

ARD in 2012 is 31-Jan-2012 and you attach accounts 30-Apr-2011

As you can see, the 2011 ARD has no accounts at all


----------



## RonanC (15 Dec 2011)

Yes thats fine, no problem at all there. You will have met your filing obligations for each year.


----------



## DB74 (15 Dec 2011)

That's great, thanks Ronan


----------



## T McGibney (15 Dec 2011)

Doesn't it say something about the complexity of CRO ARD & B1 filing requirements that even highly experienced accountants sometimes struggle to understand how aspects of the rules operate in practice? Time for reform and simplification...


----------



## DB74 (15 Dec 2011)

I certainly think the penalty structure needs reform anyway. The loss of audit exemption for what could be just a simple error is ridiculous. Maybe if a return is over 12 months late then something like that could kick in but for one or two days late it's just crazy.


----------



## simplyjoe (19 Dec 2011)

DB74 said:


> I certainly think the penalty structure needs reform anyway. The loss of audit exemption for what could be just a simple error is ridiculous. Maybe if a return is over 12 months late then something like that could kick in but for one or two days late it's just crazy.


 
Absolutely true. These fines and audit exemption withdrawal are too draconian at the lower end of the scale. Mistakes happen! The CRO should have a progressive penalty regime rather than the set one it now has. The fine should be €100 for late up to 2 months, €400 for 2 - 5 months late, €750 for 5 - 9 months,  and €1,800 for 9 months plus and loss of audit exemption.


----------



## T McGibney (19 Dec 2011)

A waste of time even discussing possible reform, lads. The existing rules have been in place for ten years now, with absolutely no changes in the meantime, apart from the CRO making the 'force majeure' rule even more restrictive to the point that if a company files a return late in the aftermath of bereavement, illness or tragedy, it loses the audit exemption regardless of circumstances. 

There is no political will to change this, and the self-styled leaders of the so-called 'business community' don't give a damn.


----------



## gemel (4 Jan 2012)

Hi SimplyJoe,
I am trying to send you a PM re the German accountant you mentioned in a previous thread.
Thanks


----------

